# jaguar sex (vent photos)



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

I trust you guys


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

I have no idea. 

I need a profile pic.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

I say female for 3 reasons.
Vent is close to anus.
General genital area is close to anal fin.
Thickness and roundness of genital papilla.

...but I could be completely wrong. :lol: 
Admittedly, I still don't have venting of SA/CA cichlids totally down just yet but going by what I've observed in fish that have been confirmed through successful spawning I've been able to take note of some physical differences.


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Fish is here (watch in high quality playback): 




The fact that it is still 23 cm after 3 years, no fin trailers, dull colour made me confused about its gender.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Beautiful fish...sorry I can't help. Jags are such awesome fish


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

straitjacketstar said:


> ...but I could be completely wrong. :lol:


...and this is where I'll say that *from the video*, it looks male. :-? :lol:


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

I dont know about the vent but the color on those scales makes me think male????????


----------

